# Need your opinion on Custom Paint - Chrome Venge ViAS



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

I need your opinion. I have a Venge ViAS that is matte black with white S-Works lettering. I have too many black bikes right now and I considering having it custom painted chrome with black S-Works lettering. I will leave the seat post, stem and handlebars black but chrome the frame. I figured I'd reach out to the forum since I am driving my wife nuts about it. What are your thoughts? 

I have attached a picture of a Shiv that Censport painted for an athlete a while back. The chrome was the base coat for the Shiv.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Or should I go with this finish? It appears to be a little less shiny. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Looks like it would be great at reflecting the sun into your eyes.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

For me, I like the second one much better. 

I'm not sure I would like having to deal with keeping a chrome bike clean.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks. I think the second one would be better too. I also thought about just having it painted white with black lettering. Want to keep it simple and clean looking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Merc said:


> Or should I go with this finish? It appears to be a little less shiny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one looks good , not overly shiny but looks sharp in my opinion.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I think any degree of chrome finish will make the logos difficult to read. Readily legible artwork on a frame is a big thing to me.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

The chrome bike is mine. While it sure does look awesome just all chrome like that, I went a little further with some more details. With that being said, it is very easy to keep clean. But it's not a cheap finish to get done if it's done the right way.


































I am also looking to paint my Vias soon in the near future once I get tired of the reflective design and would love to incorporate some chrome into my design. Censport always does steller work. I would either contact Ron from Specialized or highly recommend Censport as well.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Couple other similar silver examples like you mentioned....


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks sweet the chrome


----------

